# crossbow law



## redshirt32 (Aug 20, 2003)

Is a felon allowed to hunt with a crossbow?


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Yes. It is not a firearm.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

huntingfool43 said:


> Yes. It is not a firearm.


Correct.

But, if still on Parole/Probation check with the officer. Most will say no as is a dangerous weapon.


----------



## redshirt32 (Aug 20, 2003)

Thank You


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

malainse said:


> Correct.
> 
> But, if still on Parole/Probation check with the officer. Most will say no as is a dangerous weapon.


Yep. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------

